# Elbow crash 6 months ago- swollen bursis



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

6 months ago I fell on my rt elbow. It popped but after I got done with the painful screaming (yes, I'm a wuss) it seemed to be just another bad fall. It still hurt badly after a month so I had an X Ray done. Seemed to the GP that there might be a fragment. Went to specialist and thought, nah, just a swollen bursis. Then a month later, it still sends shock waves of pain when I hit it just right, and the elbow has this half golf ball sized pillow on my elbow. The elblow doctor says, can't do much, and don't want to drain it b/c of threat of infection. So I'm not doing anything for it now. I'm wearing my elbow armor now when working around the house b/c it hurts so much when it just gets slightly touched.* Other than that, it doesn't ache or anything.

Should I go to another doctor, or what? Any other ideas?

People at work laugh uncomfortably at it and we think we should name it, or at least draw a happy face on it. 

The one time I do XC and don't wear armor, this is what happens. :madman: 

*PS. I've not been riding much at all, but I've been painting and staining my house for 7 weeks now. Lots of elbow work, but the doc says no connection......

Thanks
SB


----------



## Abox (Feb 27, 2004)

I had elbow bursitis a couple years ago...looked like a ping pong ball under my elbow. It hurt too. Doc drained it as much as he could and had me take ibuprofen, also wore a pad on it for a week or so and it finally cleared up. You may want to have another doc look at it...the drainage did reduce the swelling somewhat and never got infected.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks. This doctor said she was scared that it would get infected and didn't want to do any draining. Mine's about a 1/2 ping pong ball. I tried wearing a couple of elbow things, but they're not good for either work or just not protective enough. Did you get something from the pharmacy or sports store to protect it?
I'm definitely going to another doctor. I just hate going through the 'what insurance do you have' thing and then waiting a month to see them. Thanks again.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Spongebob said:


> Thanks. This doctor said she was scared that it would get infected and didn't want to do any draining.


Weak excuse for your doc's lack of confidence in his/her skill.

Draining an olecranon bursa is not a difficult procedure and risk of infection is minimal provided standard sterile technique is used. Since yours has been swollen for so long I recommend you have it aspirated. If you doc won't do it, then see an orthopaedist or someone else.


----------

